# Drivelers need protons, we lost our electrons driveler #104



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait fo some musik.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

This thread should be real positive.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Y'all bunch of drivelers act like y'all 12. And the ones in the Billy threads act like they 5.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This thread should be real positive.





electrons?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all bunch of drivelers act like y'all 12. And the ones in the Billy threads act like they 5.



At least we're older.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

what does this even mean?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> what does this even mean?



Definition of this
Bing Dictionary
this[ iss ]1.close by: used to indicate somebody or something present or close by, especially as distinct from somebody or something further away, referred to as "that"
2.previously mentioned: used to indicate somebody or something just mentioned
3.indicating words to follow: used to indicate a phrase or statement about to be said
.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

gotta go; you're killin' me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-=


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gotta go; you're killin' me



I'm sorry hdm, I won't kill you anymore. Please stay.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all bunch of drivelers act like y'all 12. And the ones in the Billy threads act like they 5.



Werd™.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-=



=3?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Definition of this
> Bing Dictionary
> this[ iss ]1.close by: used to indicate somebody or something present or close by, especially as distinct from somebody or something further away, referred to as "that"
> 2.previously mentioned: used to indicate somebody or something just mentioned
> ...



oh....thanks...PM sent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> what does this even mean?



Its all about the Atomic Number.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

For your information, I had 1 organic nanner,6 skrawberries and a big hand full of blueberries and some fruit juice all blended up in a blender fo breakfast.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> For your information, I had 1 organic nanner,6 skrawberries and a big hand full of blueberries and some fruit juice all blended up in a blender fo breakfast.



dat made me giggle............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Werd™.



Werd tm ,,, how did you do that, i am dumb.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This thread should be real positive.





stringmusic said:


> electrons?



We lost our electrons... dont that mean we have an over abundance of protons?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh....thanks...PM sent


PM recieved, thank you.


rydert said:


> dat made me giggle............





havin_fun_huntin said:


> We lost our electrons... dont that mean we have an over abundance of protons?



neutrons?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> PM recieved, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 your confusing me, iv been outta school to long to,2, too, two, remember this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs?  Oh Keebs?  Where is sweet keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> =3?



= -electron


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> electrons?


Wait , i got this, electrons are negative.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> We lost our electrons... dont that mean we have an over abundance of protons?


Wait, we spit an atom,  eved i know you dont split atoms, it makes things go boom



stringmusic said:


> PM recieved, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solids to gas = Sublimation Very informational video, thanks for sharing String. I feel smarter already.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good Morning, Y'all have a good birfday partay.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Strang give us a lesson on quarks while your at it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm watching them eagles. Theys 2 in da nest. Pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

-PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Y'all have a good birfday partay.?



Yeah ?

Mronin.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, what a party!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

MrsH do we need to say a prayer for Chris's liver?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Werd tm ,,, how did you do that, i am dumb.



Press alt 3.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MrsH do we need to say a prayer for Chris's liver?



and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.



 you didnt remember me being there but remember hdm03+ THis saddens me deeply


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.


It musta REALLY got crunk after I left!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.



It was da bomb, mrs hawnett! I'd still like to know who took my quarterloafers though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt remember me being there but remember hdm03+ THis saddens me deeply



You were late.


I did like T.P.'s quarter loafers tho. Theys real pretty.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.


Was he blushing while I was sanngin to him?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It was da bomb, mrs hawnett! I'd still like to know who took my quarterloafers though.



Sorry TP, i traded them out while you werent looking.  Left you my regular ol' loafers.  Hope you dont mind


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It was da bomb, mrs hawnett! I'd still like to know who took my quarterloafers though.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

HHHhmmmmm♥


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and mine and Keebs and hdm03 and T.P. and Strang and whoever else came to da party. I can't remember.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I tole ya not to say nuttin & he'd neva know! ♦ ♣ ♠ ♥ ☺ ☻


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Was he blushing while I was sanngin to him?



Sho was. Blushin like a little girl. 

hdm03 was twerkin till da crack of dawn. He gots da moves like Jagger.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeffc that cover really disturbs me.  Looks like a more manly version of sir gaga


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


>


No No: don't be blamin her, you're da one that took them off!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

and stunk up the whole building


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeffc that cover really disturbs me.  Looks like a more manly version of sir gaga



1972- They Only Come Out At Night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: don't be blamin her, you're da one that took them off!


yeah, what she said.


Jeff C. said:


>



Saw them in concert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yeah, what she said.
> 
> 
> Saw them in concert!



Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm goin over to da Billy thread, y'all stoopid!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

Last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Who's got the next one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's got the next one?





I dunno, wanna name it "Cheekuns and Homersexuals?"


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Quiet please.

/)/)
(-.-)
0_(")(")


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, wanna name it "Cheekuns and Homersexuals?"



I bust out laughing everytime I see that thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, wanna name it "Cheekuns and Homersexuals?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I bust out laughing everytime I see that thread.





Toot???


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Who?

(0,0)
|)_)
 -"-"-


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Who?
> 
> (0,0)
> |)_)
> -"-"-



Skele


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm goin over to da Billy thread, y'all stoopid!!



Cheif-O done made me sad. Sad PM sent


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> Last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Long night, slightly delirious, please pardon me . .No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03 was twerkin till da crack of dawn.



No wonder it hurts to sit down this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Long night, slightly delirious, please pardon me . .No No:



You was at Mr.H party too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Cheif-O done made me sad. Sad PM sent



Sorry string, it was all dem - lectrons. Happy Pm sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm goin over to da Billy thread, y'all stoopid!!



I keep tryin to tell 'em Chief  . . . don't NOBODY listen to da Quackhomersexualcheekun ...




havin_fun_huntin said:


> You was at Mr.H party too?






Neva saw Mr. H, but me and Mrs. H had a naaaaaasty round of "Nekkid Twista..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Long night, slightly delirious, please pardon me . .No No:



Full pardon granted!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Full pardon granted!





Tell that to da Mods and Admins, my hands hurt !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell that to da Mods and Admins, my hands hurt !!!



Ouch!


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

double ouch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

redurt you done messed up a quote


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> No wonder it hurts to sit down this morning



That's not why.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope non of yall ever have to deal with geico insurance.  "We cant do anything till we speak to the driver of the other car"  Forget the fact that they have a police report AND spoke to the policy holder who was the passenger in the other car.  
Ill stick to State Farm..


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Just saw a bald eagle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Just saw a bald eagle



He wasnt bald, just a buzz cut


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope non of yall ever have to deal with geico insurance.  "We cant do anything till we speak to the driver of the other car"  Forget the fact that they have a police report AND spoke to the policy holder who was the passenger in the other car.
> Ill stick to State Farm..



Like a good neighbor.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> That's not why.



Then what could be the reason?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope non of yall ever have to deal with geico insurance.  "We cant do anything till we speak to the driver of the other car"  Forget the fact that they have a police report AND spoke to the policy holder who was the passenger in the other car.
> Ill stick to State Farm..



Dey ALL in cahoots!


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Then what could be the reason?



Pm sent with pics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope non of yall ever have to deal with geico insurance.  "We cant do anything till we speak to the driver of the other car"  Forget the fact that they have a police report AND spoke to the policy holder who was the passenger in the other car.
> Ill stick to State Farm..





I'm 50, been doing business with SF since I was 16, always been good to me !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like a good neighbor.


Yes maam. Iv always been MORE than satisfied with State farm.  Wife did call our rep and complain tho.  "I said the jingle and you didnt show up."  Shes so silly


Jeff C. said:


> Dey ALL in cahoots!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

They all crooks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm 50, been doing business with SF since I was 16, always been good to me !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They all crooks.



Ding,ding,ding. We have a winner.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, mud, I got busy and didnt reply.  It wasnt bad at all.  Worse part was taking off the 500 water lines.  What happened to the good ole days of just a top and bottom hose.

But I still havent dropped the pan.  That MIGHT be the annoying part


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks for the update.  please keep us posted


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm 50, been doing business with SF since I was 16, always been good to me !!



Not SF, but I built a cute little storage buildin in my backyard at my old house. Called ins. agent and asked him to add it to homeowners. He said I will need to come look at it. I built it for about $16-1800.00. He said he would put it on the books for about $6,000.00. 

I struck my lighter and said "Step Back!"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, mud, I got busy and didnt reply.  It wasnt bad at all.  Worse part was taking off the 500 water lines.  What happened to the good ole days of just a top and bottom hose.
> 
> But I still havent dropped the pan.  That MIGHT be the annoying part


Did you get thru?



Jeff C. said:


> Not SF, but I built a cute little storage buildin in my backyard at my old house. Called ins. agent and asked him to add it to homeowners. He said I will need to come look at it. I built it for about $16-1800.00. He said he would put it on the books for about $6,000.00.
> 
> I struck my lighter and said "Step Back!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you get thru?



Nah, have to pull the Harmonic balance and I didnt have a puller.  Strange side note.  Were you aware that those trucks have a different belt for the AC compressor?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dey ALL in cahoots!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ding,ding,ding. We have a winner.



Uhmmmmmm.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Pm sent with pics.



Pm received......I feel so dirty now


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

where did everybody go?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Must be sending and receiving PMs


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Mud gone too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhmmmmmm.......



You're a winner too,to,tu,2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a winner too,to,tu,2



I was bout to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah, have to pull the Harmonic balance and I didnt have a puller.  Strange side note.  Were you aware that those trucks have a different belt for the AC compressor?


Nope, i didnt


hdm03 said:


> Mud gone too



Nope, i'm here.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Pm received......I feel so dirty now



no you don't............


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

New etiquette thread. Very informative, y'all check it out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Crown me!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Gay chicken thread is gone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

Admins blew it up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Gay chicken thread is gone



Poof, Jeffro owes me a dollar.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic I'm not sure what to say.  
Today 11:27 AM 




Jeff C. said:


> Crown me!


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm not sure what to say.



Can you teach my wife that trick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

poke chops and cern..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

<-------------Hot Roast Beef sammich wiff lettuce and mater on toast!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

Fried chicken, green beans, mac n cheese.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poke chops and cern..





Jeff C. said:


> <-------------Hot Roast Beef sammich wiff lettuce and mater on toast!





Nitram4891 said:


> Fried chicken, green beans, mac n cheese.



mexican casserole and Cool Ranch Doritos.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


Hiya McKyDawg!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Afternoon Chuck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Aft, Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891+


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

They see me rollin...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2014)

Flash!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing to say at the moment.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> They see me rollin...



Nice quenny he got.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> They see me rollin...



I like the look on HIS face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nothing to say at the moment.



Waiting..........


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Waiting..........



I can't find the gay rooster thread?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Chicken(not homersexual), mushroom,stuffing casserole for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> They see me rollin...


omg, that is tooo funny!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken(not homersexual), mushroom,stuffing casserole for the 3rd day in a row.


That's like my messican casserole, I have one more helping to finish up at lunch tomorrow........... now I gotta think of something to fix for supper now!
Boss was just given (gotta pay processing) a deer and is gonna half it wiff me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> omg, that is tooo funny!
> 
> That's like my messican casserole, I have one more helping to finish up at lunch tomorrow........... now I gotta think of something to fix for supper now!
> Boss was just given (gotta pay processing) a deer and is gonna half it wiff me!



Click done got deer meat and didnt have to choot a deer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I can't find the gay rooster thread?


It went poof.


Keebs said:


> omg, that is tooo funny!
> 
> That's like my messican casserole, I have one more helping to finish up at lunch tomorrow........... now I gotta think of something to fix for supper now!
> Boss was just given (gotta pay processing) a deer and is gonna half it wiff me!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

What a way to start the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday!



 We gonna thow down again tanight






dry roasted peanuts fer desert.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What a way to start the day.



What was your 20,000th post????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What was your 20,000th post????



No idea, I'm sure it was pretty useles, though.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> No idea, I'm sure it was pretty useles, though.



But; I'm sure it was a lot better than Strang's 10,000th post.  That one still makes me cringe


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What was your 20,000th post????





T.P. said:


> Maybe if enough  Florida boys come to Ga and get more of the leases it will get the deer numbers straightened out. Good job, kmckinnie.




Ha! It was a pot-stirrin' post!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Click done got deer meat and didnt have to choot a deer





T.P. said:


> What a way to start the day.


Happy anniversary?..........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Aint done it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ha! It was a pot-stirrin' post!



  That's a good one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg+ - There has been a lot of discussions this morning about you raising gay chickens.  Do you care to comment?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Im freezin again.. brrr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ - There has been a lot of discussions this morning about you raising gay chickens.  Do you care to comment?



How can he comment. The thread went poof.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> They see me rollin...





hdm03 said:


> But; I'm sure it was a lot better than Strang's 10,000th post.  That one still makes me cringe



My 10,000th post was awesome, better'n your 1,000,000th post.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im freezin again.. brrr



girlie man.




giggle.







toot.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Time for my sons boyscout group to start the pine wood derby cars. One of the dads is wanting to have a parent race, only because I blew him away last year though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

Y'all going to get this one poofed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> My 10,000th post was awesome, better'n your 1,000,000th post.



sorry strang, your wrong.  Your 10k post was lacking at best.  Really upsetting.  Musta been low on electrons that day?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Do you care to comment?


Just found a pic that I was informed was you, they were too "skerred" to post, but I wanna know............. are you still this limber?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry strang, your wrong.  Your 10k post was lacking at best.  Really upsetting.  Musta been low on electrons that day?



neutrons?

String theory?

Dark matter?

anti-matter?

large hadron collider?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Just found a pic that I was informed was you, there were too "skerred" to post, but I wanna know............. are you still this limber?



Even more so now......i can get my ankles over my head now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im freezin again.. brrr


Meeeeeee too,two,to,tu-tu,2.
And I even got on cuddle duds.
Wake me up when Winter ends. 



mattech said:


> Time for my sons boyscout group to start the pine wood derby cars. One of the dads is wanting to have a parent race, only because I blew him away last year though.


FUN Times. My son was in boy scouts.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Even more so now......i can get my ankles over my head now


need a pic for positive proof or just fibbin on the interweb........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, hasbrown casserole, turnips and a bisquit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

grats on the weight loss hdm03+


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, hasbrown casserole, turnips and a bisquit.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, hasbrown casserole, turnips and a bisquit.



White , dark, or gay chicken meat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> White , dark, or gay chicken meat?



White


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Hooked On Quack, Migmack, kingofthehill, hdm03+, Keebs+

Bobby? Hank?  is that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hfg, didnt you say you have a older chevy in the yard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfg, didnt you say you have a older chevy in the yard.



Yeah, old Big 10 yeller and brown


I just seen that...  You jealous bro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



He went to Cracker Barrel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Gay chicken thread is gone




Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . must start anudder one . . 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeee too,two,to,tu-tu,2.
> And I even got on cuddle duds.
> Wake me up when Winter ends.
> 
> ...





I was a buoy scout too,to,(you know the rest) got kicked out for eating a Brownie . .




Grrrrrrr, 2hrs sleep ain't cuttin it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

No comment


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . must start anudder one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I magine da Mods just jumped and came to!


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . must start anudder one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Time for my sons boyscout group to start the pine wood derby cars. One of the dads is wanting to have a parent race, only because I blew him away last year though.



I didn't know you rolled that way..................


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> I didn't know you rolled that way..................



I didnt but they made a new rule last year that allowed me to be a leader.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am ready to go.  Headed to MS tomorrow night to go chase ducks till Monday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I am ready to go.  Headed to MS tomorrow night to go chase ducks till Monday.



Good luck strang


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I am ready to go.  Headed to MS tomorrow night to go chase ducks till Monday.



Good luck, don't forget your orange vest


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

Any of yall hunted any of the WMAs out there?  If you got any advice, PMs are welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of yall hunted any of the WMAs out there?  If you got any advice, PMs are welcome



PM sent


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Good luck, don't forget your orange vest



I got me a custom max4 blaze pattern vest.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good luck strang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

PM sent; I know all about that stuff


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I am ready to go.  Headed to MS tomorrow night to go chase ducks till Monday.



shoot one of them black ducks with the white stripe on there head.....heard they was the best eating.......


good luck, sounds fun


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going deer huntin' this weekend; hopefully; the woods won't be very crowded


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going deer huntin' this weekend; hopefully; the woods won't be very crowded



me too,to,two,II,2, tu-tu.......got a new .17 I wanna try out....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent



PM recieved, PM sent.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going deer huntin' this weekend; hopefully; the woods won't be very crowded



Nope and orange is not required now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nope and orange is not required now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank I'll have a drank .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

just got done stalkin mud.  I think he was asleep..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

what should I say now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my cows ate my boots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what should I say now?





Wanna buy a bow ??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One of my cows ate my boots.



Cannibalistic cow.  Put her down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Ahh fun times..  
Timing cover gasket set.  $36.58
Oil pump.. $ 112.22
Harmonic Balance bolt (stretch to yield) $9
Good thing I like working on cars...


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

hay......I got a spot on my Costa shirt


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna buy a bow ??



Trying to find a lefty that is ready to hunt now; I need it for this weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One of my cows ate my boots.



which cow?


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay......I got a spot on my Costa shirt



I thought you wore yeti shirts?


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Cows like leather


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> which cow?



The one that ate my boots.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The one that ate my boots.



Sounds like he is first on the butcher block


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The one that ate my boots.



I told you a long time a go to git rid of that one.  She's a trouble maker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

poor boots


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The one that ate my boots.



Where was your foot?


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I told you a long time a go to git rid of that one.  She's a trouble maker



She's a he


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought you wore yeti shirts?




I do.....I ware,wear,where Costas too,to,two,II,2, tu-tu......I need some more stickers for my Yeti coola


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, old Big 10 yeller and brown
> 
> 
> I just seen that...  You jealous bro?


jealous of what?? 



Nitram4891 said:


> I am ready to go.  Headed to MS tomorrow night to go chase ducks till Monday.


Good luck Strang



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good luck strang





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll have a drank .


I'm ready.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ahh fun times..
> Timing cover gasket set.  $36.58
> Oil pump.. $ 112.22
> Harmonic Balance bolt (stretch to yield) $9
> Good thing I like working on cars...



Well come by and put a oil pan gasket on this mustang and when ya get finished Keebs needs some shocks.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> She's a he



Wow.....i feel like an idiot


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> jealous of what??
> 
> Good luck Strang
> 
> ...



I bet Keebs feet get cold.......


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Wow.....i feel like an idiot



Wait, maybe he's a she.  



I give up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anybody know what color KYDAWGS cows are
They boys or girls
Do he have names for em


Time for me to go. See ya'll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> jealous of what??
> 
> Good luck Strang
> 
> ...



Called me goat man.. You jealous of my goats?

You come and torque these pan bolts and reinstall this harmonic balance and Ill consider helping.

Never did clarify why you asked about the truck.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Wow.....i feel like an idiot



how does an idiot feel?........


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Trying to find a lefty that is ready to hunt now; I need it for this weekend



Got a 98 model. I know it was still sighted in in 2008. Come and get it.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> I do.....I ware,wear,where Costas too,to,two,II,2, tu-tu......I need some more stickers for my Yeti coola



So your one of them guys that always wears wares where's two too tu shirts at one time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> how does an idiot feel?........



come here and i'll show ya


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

<-------peeminner cheese sammiches.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

YAY, keebs is here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait, sorry I keep forgetting I dont like anyone here...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well come by and put a oil pan gasket on this mustang and when ya get finished Keebs needs some shocks.


You remembered!!!!!! Think I need brake rotors now too!


rydert said:


> I bet Keebs feet get cold.......


why? I don't have cows that eat my boots..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> YAY, keebs is here





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, sorry I keep forgetting I dont like anyone here...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You remembered!!!!!! Think I need brake rotors now too!
> 
> why? I don't have cows that eat my boots..........



Keebs, if things dont go according to plan i may make you a sweet deal on a CHEVY

That redirt feller is kinda like me 1/2 literate.. Shocks, socks.  kinda sounds alike


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, if things dont go according to plan i may make you a sweet deal on a CHEVY
> 
> That redirt feller is kinda like me 1/2 literate.. Shocks, socks.  kinda sounds alike


No No: can't be making no deals, I like da Chevy's but I gotta get my Dakota fixed up right!
Aaahhhh, gotcha......... yeah, socks, shocks............ gotcha........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: can't be making no deals, I like da Chevy's but I gotta get my Dakota fixed up right!
> Aaahhhh, gotcha......... yeah, socks, shocks............ gotcha........



Ya know.  If you wouldnt take that dakota Bajain' you wouldnt have blown out ya shocks.. Or maybe its from running form the GW while driving with mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, if things dont go according to plan i may make you a sweet deal on a CHEVY
> 
> That redirt feller is kinda like me 1/2 literate.. Shocks, socks.  kinda sounds alike





Keebs said:


> No No: can't be making no deals, I like da Chevy's but I gotta get my Dakota fixed up right!
> Aaahhhh, gotcha......... yeah, socks, shocks............ gotcha........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ya know.  If you wouldnt take that dakota Bajain' you wouldnt have blown out ya shocks.. Or maybe its from running form the GW while driving with mud?


No Nonly his truck when we run from the gw........ I mean runnin muddy roads............... 


rydert said:


>


busted, huh?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

My brother in law is getting very nosey. BRB.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My brother in law is getting very nosey. BRB.


He knows about your LLC's, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No Nonly his truck when we run from the gw........ I mean runnin muddy roads...............
> 
> busted, huh?


I hope yall aint taking either 1 of the red trucks..  I 'spect the gas mileage is poor on them.. Wont make it far..


T.P. said:


> My brother in law is getting very nosey. BRB.



Chiefs sig line comes to mind.. 2 chops to the throat..


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He knows about your LLC's, huh?



I told him I was a business man, that's all he needs to worry about.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope yall aint taking either 1 of the red trucks..  I 'spect the gas mileage is poor on them.. Wont make it far..
> 
> 
> Chiefs sig line comes to mind.. 2 chops to the throat..


naaww, he has a "spacial" truck we take................ 
No No: you won't be doing that to his bil - - if it's the same one, the one I'm 'ferring too is a lean mean oooohhhhssooopretty, sorry, firefighting, emt, fightingmachine................


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My brother in law is getting very nosey. BRB.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naaww, he has a "spacial" truck we take................
> No No: you won't be doing that to his bil - - if it's the same one, the one I'm 'ferring too is a lean mean oooohhhhssooopretty, sorry, firefighting, emt, fightingmachine................



I meant for Tp to do it.  I's a lover not a fighter


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I told him I was a business man, that's all he needs to worry about.


he's just concerned for da family, ya know?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I meant for Tp to do it.  I's a lover not a fighter


t.p. either........... I've met that guy................. omgeyecandyforuswomens..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

people consider me eye candy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> people consider me eye candy



yeah they do me too... and some people are blind..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Man, i dont know what to think bout a feller holding a deer with a tiedied t shirt on... WHats the world coming tooo


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Where was your foot?



My foot was in my shoe. My boots were in the barn. They were my favorite pair too.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

I just pm'd strych9. He's not my brother in law. He said he was talking about this guy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, i dont know what to think bout a feller holding a deer with a tiedied t shirt on... WHats the world coming tooo


I don't know.............. what's it coming to?


KyDawg said:


> My foot was in my shoe. My boots were in the barn. They were my favorite pair too.


bless yo heart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, i dont know what to think bout a feller holding a deer with a tiedied t shirt on... WHats the world coming tooo



BEt he is a Jeff Gordon fan.. Only excuse for a tiedyed t shirt


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My foot was in my shoe. My boots were in the barn. They were my favorite pair too.



Have your chickens torn anything up lately?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know.............. what's it coming to?
> 
> bless yo heart.



I dont know but that sure is a purdy dog hes got


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just pm'd strych9. He's not my brother in law. He said he was talking about this guy.


whew, good deal.............. wait, I know him too!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know but that sure is a purdy dog hes got


them heelers are some smart dogs too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel like i'm playing whack-a-mole....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm playing whack-a-mole....



i feel ya bro.......bunch of dummies around here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> them heelers are some smart dogs too!


I has to agree.


rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm playing whack-a-mole....



Been busy pushing the banneded button?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I has to agree.
> 
> 
> Been busy pushing the banneded button?



Naw, but seriously considering merging 4 threads in the campfire to keep the inmates contained.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm playing whack-a-mole....


I was gonna ask where, but never mind............


rhbama3 said:


> Naw, but seriously considering merging 4 threads in the campfire to keep the inmates contained.


I DIDN'T DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i feel ya bro.......bunch of dummies around here



Maybe the free wild game supper will settle everyone down. I sure hope we can find that fella a bow before then.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I DIDN'T DO IT!!!!!!!!



Pffffttttttttt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, but seriously considering merging 4 threads in the campfire to keep the inmates contained.



Please dont merge us with them Billy folks.. They scare me something fierce


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Keebs truck still needs shocks
Rydert like tiedyed shirts.
bama is wacking moles.
Tp is a terrible artist

Oh and mudd is jealous of my goats


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My foot was in my shoe. My boots were in the barn. They were my favorite pair too.


We all know cows dont eat boots, but goats do.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please dont merge us with them Billy folks.. They scare me something fierce



Yeah them billy peoples act like they got no cents.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, Leroy your old chevy, year model , engine??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We all know cows dont eat boots, but goats do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah them billy peoples act like they got no cents.



79?  its got a 350 crate engine 4 bolt main.  I put am edelbrock rpm intake on it and some headers.. turbo 400 trans


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs truck still needs shocks
> Rydert like tiedyed shirts.
> bama is wacking moles.
> Tp is a terrible artist
> ...



Not much then, huh?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs truck still needs shocks
> Rydert like tiedyed shirts.
> bama is wacking moles.
> Tp is a terrible artist
> ...



It was a sketch!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pffffttttttttt.





Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


nuttin, what'd ya hear?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please dont merge us with them Billy folks.. They scare me something fierce


me too!!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs truck still needs shocks
> Rydert like tiedyed shirts.
> bama is wacking moles.
> Tp is a terrible artist
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah, Leroy your old chevy, year model , engine??


I think you'd like it, but the passenger door creaks when you open it......... might need some wd-40.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It was a sketch!



a VERY rough sketch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 79?  its got a 350 crate engine 4 bolt main.  I put am edelbrock rpm intake on it and some headers.. turbo 400 trans



I had a 79 silverado factory 454 big block , 1/2 ton two wheel drive, air , electric windows and locks. Sold it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think you'd like it, but the passenger door creaks when you open it......... might need some wd-40.............



And the hood bends when you close it and the rocker panels are rusted out and the fenders and..  
Wow the more I think about it that truck is horrible..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And the hood bends when you close it and the rocker panels are rusted out and the fenders and..
> Wow the more I think about it that truck is horrible..



I'm assuming its two wheel pull.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a 79 silverado factory 454 big block , 1/2 ton two wheel drive, air , electric windows and locks. Sold it.



  yop make a habit of selling good toys?

I had an 85 4x4 with a Vortec 350 (96 model engine) with 510 lift cam RPM airgap intake etc etc etc.  PErfect shape.  No ac tho..  Seems we both like them square body chevys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm assuming its two wheel pull.



No No: its a one wheel wonder


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

Chevy's ain't bad but I like riding around in my ford.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Chevy's ain't they like to pull around my broke down ford.



Preach it brotha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm assuming its two wheel pull.


 careful what assuming will do to you, darlin'...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Mud, the first truck I had was an 82  Scotsdale(sp?).  It had the old crappy diesel in it from that factory.  Someone put a 350 in it.  Drove it 2 days and totaled it out.  Tire blew out going down a dirt road. Hit the ditch and flipped.  Only piece of metal not was the passenger side door.  Bend the frame AND the driveshaft...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

Good luck this weekend Nitram, my pops is gonna be in LA till Monday. Should be a good time to be out there.

I never hunted in Mississippi befo', but here's a tip, find any place you can the first morning, and listen to where you hear the most shooting coming from, then beat them to the spot the next morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, hdm03+, Workin2Hunt+, rydert+, KyDawg+, stringmusic+, Keebs+

Look the dog owner is here..


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Chevy's ain't bad but I like riding around in my ford.



Werd™!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: its a one wheel wonder


 Anyways , i got a nitrous kit i need to try before i put it on my stuff.


Nitram4891 said:


> Chevy's ain't bad but I like riding around in my ford.


Hush Strang


Keebs said:


> careful what assuming will do to you, darlin'...........



Thats why i was kinda askin too.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Two wheel pull?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Preach it brotha



Don't you put that evil on me before I'm about to ride over a thousand miles.  No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Anyways , i got a nitrous kit i need to try before i put it on my stuff.
> 
> Hush Strang
> 
> ...



How big a shot we talking


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Two wheel pull?



Thats what i call two wheel drives.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How big a shot we talking



100 if we dont blow it up with that we'll try the 150


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Don't you put that evil on me before I'm about to ride over a thousand miles.  No No:



Know any friends with a Chevy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 100 if we dont blow it up with that we'll try the 150



Hmmm 100 shot on a stock old motor... 
NAH.
Bet I know a red truck that might like it tho.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, i dont know what to think bout a feller holding a deer with a tiedied t shirt on... WHats the world coming tooo



deer can't see colors


havin_fun_huntin said:


> BEt he is a Jeff Gordon fan.. Only excuse for a tiedyed t shirt


not  a Gordon fan


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know but that sure is a purdy dog hes got





Keebs said:


> them heelers are some smart dogs too!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin, hdm03+, Workin2Hunt+, rydert+, KyDawg+, stringmusic+, Keebs+
> 
> Look the dog owner is here..



that's a dang good dog.....too bad she deaf...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Good luck this weekend Nitram, my pops is gonna be in LA till Monday. Should be a good time to be out there.
> 
> I never hunted in Mississippi befo', but here's a tip, find any place you can the first morning, and listen to where you hear the most shooting coming from, then beat them to the spot the next morning.





Good luck to your pops.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

a dark grey 2000 Toyota Tundra fo'-by-fo' is the bestest vehicle eva made.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i call two wheel drives.



That's clever.  What do you call 4 wheel drives?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Werd™!



What'd dat black panther and da baby look like, T.P.?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's clever.  What do you call 4 wheel drives?



I call'em four wheel pushers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Why is Strang's pops duck hunting in  Los Angeles?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Give me 'nough time and ill find a video of a prius pulling a power stroke..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why is Strang's pops duck hunting in  Los Angeles?



 Idjit, he hunting in La Argentina


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

aww martin deleted his video


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> a dark grey 2000 Toyota Tundra fo'-by-fo' is the bestest vehicle eva made.



I thought it was greyish purple?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought it was greyish purple?



Ain't that Mauve?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought it was greyish purple?



It's mauve you idjit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

My water just broke ..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that Mauve?



Thanks Jeff C+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My water just broke ..



You grab them chickens Treyvon?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, but seriously considering merging 4 threads in the campfire to keep the inmates contained.



While you're fiddling around in there; can you bring back that chicken and homer thread?

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that Mauve?



I think the fact that you knew that is an automatic man card revocation.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My water just broke ..



Didn't know you was expecting


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It's mauve you idjit.



You too two tu, also.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2014)

what happens now?


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

It only happens when I don't try


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I think the fact that you knew that is an automatic man card revocation.



Yup.. x2


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My water just broke ..



Got any duct duck tape.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

I looked up the name of my paint color on my truck. 

Its called bad booty blue


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

I looked up the name of my paint color on my truck. 

Its called bad booty blue


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder what the paint color name of mattech truck's is?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I looked up the name of my paint color on my truck.
> 
> Its called bad booty blue


Good color... what Make?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Anyways , i got a nitrous kit i need to try before i put it on my stuff.
> 
> Hush Strang
> 
> ...


no kinda to it.......... you axed it!


mudracing101 said:


> 100 if we dont blow it up with that we'll try the 150


fireworks??!?!


rydert said:


> deer can't see colors
> 
> not  a Gordon fan
> that's a dang good dog.....too bad she deaf...


she's got 'kewl'dog 'tude going for her!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My water just broke ..


 pick your glass back up, doofus!


mattech said:


> I looked up the name of my paint color on my truck.
> Its called bad booty blue





mattech said:


> I looked up the name of my paint color on my truck.
> Its called bad booty blue


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My water just broke ..



You mop it up?



stringmusic said:


> Thanks Jeff C+



You're Welcome, stringO+!



mattech said:


> I think the fact that you knew that is an automatic man card revocation.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup.. x2



Unlike you 2, two, too, to, tu-tu.......I ain't never had, nor needed one!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd dat black panther and da baby look like, T.P.?



Check it out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You mop it up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife carries Mine in her purse, along with other things of value to me


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good color... what Make?



Its a 2000 F-150



Jeff C. said:


> You mop it up?
> 
> 
> You're Welcome, stringO+!
> ...




Stop listening to your wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Check it out.



Send it to me!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Send it to me!



In the thread now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

After muds post bout Nitrous I did a web search for a sticker I once seen "This baby is bottle fed."  DID NOT get the results I was expecting.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife carries Mine in her purse, along with other things of value to me



What other things?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Its a 2000 F-150



mattech tryin to confuze me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> In the thread now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What other things?



Stuff of value DUH.  The sock that makes a matching pair.  My homework.  etc etc etc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

That mud done left w/o saying bye.. OH NO HE DIDNN


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Bye!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That mud done left w/o saying bye.. OH NO HE DIDNN


I told him to get the truck warmed up good for me!
Bye Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I told him to get the truck warmed up good for me!
> Bye Folks!



Ta ta!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

keebs is training mud hehehehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is training mud hehehehe



You know the sayin, "hard to teach an ol dog new tricks".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, recon Im gone too.  Jeff, matt errbody else.  Have a good night


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After muds post bout Nitrous I did a web search for a sticker I once seen "This baby is bottle fed."  DID NOT get the results I was expecting.....



I was googleing images of ducks the other day, just a tip, make sure you specify ducks when you type in redhead.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

C ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, recon Im gone too.  Jeff, matt errbody else.  Have a good night



10-4, Take Care Boom Boom! Tell little miss sunshine I said Hi. Pet da baby fo me too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2014)

Is this the quark driveler?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is this the quark driveler?



I reckon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon!



you lepton that one.


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2014)

Discovered this in my Vin number of my van today. Thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you lepton that one.




Oooops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Discovered this in my Vin number of my van today. Thought it was pretty cool


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2014)

Another brrrrrrr morning but it is January.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers. Happy Thirsty Thursday to all.

You are right about the Cold Morning.  I just saw the local weatherman say that it was going to be a "balmy" 43 degrees here at noon today!!!

The good news is that he also said that we should be "rain-free" for the next 7 days too.  I am all for that because it is way too wet for me lately.

Now send me a cup or to,too,two of your fresh brewed coffee because I need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning. Draggin today. Layed down last nigt at 1:30. Buddy shot two deer, one was recovered and in the cooler and the other one well.....when the deer dog walks back up to ya at 1 and says lets go home boys, it aint happenin tonight, its time to go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

On a positive note, wife made me sausage , egg and cheese bisquits, mmmmm mmm breakfast time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another brrrrrrr morning but it is January.



Morning....I had to wait on that 1st cup today.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers. Happy Thirsty Thursday to all.
> 
> You are right about the Cold Morning.  I just saw the local weatherman say that it was going to be a "balmy" 43 degrees here at noon today!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah....I could use some sunshine and a cup of gobble's goodness. Did you save me some? Mornin Mike.



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Draggin today. Layed down last nigt at 1:30. Buddy shot two deer, one was recovered and in the cooler and the other one well.....when the deer dog walks back up to ya at 1 and says lets go home boys, it aint happenin tonight, its time to go.



 I've seen that look on a dogs face before....mornin Mudro!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 16, 2014)

Morning folks...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

morning folks.  Sorry to hear bout your friends lost deer Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Morning folks...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.  Sorry to hear bout your friends lost deer Mud.



Mornin fellows!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2014)

Goot moanin'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

morning martin and Mrs H


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 16, 2014)

Y'all keeping your chickens straight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> On a positive note, wife made me sausage , egg and cheese bisquits, mmmmm mmm breakfast time.



Hubby brought me a Bojangel's sausage and biskit. 

Pass da mustartd PLEASE. I cleaned out my desk and can't find none.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Y'all keeping your chickens straight?



I don't believe they are straight; but we still love them and accept them for who they are


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hubby brought me a Bojangel's sausage and biskit.
> 
> Pass da mustartd PLEASE. I cleaned out my desk and can't find none.



Mronin schweety!  Yous and Mud makin me hongry!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Mud, I take it you didnt get your NO2 plate on yesterday?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Draggin today. Layed down last nigt at 1:30. Buddy shot two deer, one was recovered and in the cooler and the other one well.....when the deer dog walks back up to ya at 1 and says lets go home boys, it aint happenin tonight, its time to go.


dang!


mudracing101 said:


> On a positive note, wife made me sausage , egg and cheese bisquits, mmmmm mmm breakfast time.


 she's a keeper, I toldja!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs hawnet, does you or mista hawnett know of a guy ova your way that sells refurbished/blemished batteries? I keep hearing folks talk about him but never get an answer where he actually is. Supposedly around Statham sommers. Thanks for your time.

Sincerely,
T.P.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin schweety!  Yous and Mud makin me hongry!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I take it you didnt get your NO2 plate on yesterday?


you grease monkey's kill me with your code talking!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> On a positive note, wife made me sausage , egg and cheese bisquits, mmmmm mmm breakfast time.





Jeff C. said:


> Mronin schweety!  Yous and Mud makin me hongry!



I'll share if you bring MUSTARD.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you grease monkey's kill me with your code talking!



I was a frozen grease monkey last night.  Got a few good shots of water/antifreeze/oil/grease in the mouth..  
On a positive note 3 more bolts and Ill be able to start putting everything back together


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mrs hawnet, does you or mista hawnett know of a guy ova your way that sells refurbished/blemished batteries? I keep hearing folks talk about him but never get an answer where he actually is. Supposedly around Statham sommers. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Sincerely,
> T.P.



There is a battery place behind that little resturant on the Atlnata Hwy. Right after you pass the red light going toward Athens. I'll PM Chris. He'll know.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was a frozen grease monkey last night.  Got a few good shots of water/antifreeze/oil/grease in the mouth..
> On a positive note 3 more bolts and Ill be able to start putting everything back together


 good deal!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There is a battery place behind that little resturant on the Atlnata Hwy. Right after you pass the red light going toward Athens. I'll PM Chris. He'll know.



You da wo man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you grease monkey's kill me with your code talking!



 I'm still hongry!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll share if you bring MUSTARD.



I can brang da Mustard, Baby!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my NO2 plate on yesterday


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I got my NO2 plate on yesterday



Fried or grilled NO2?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I got my NO2 plate on yesterday



Your scooter is gonna scat with that on there.  You might reach a top speed of 20mph


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Fried of course and top speed should be 23mph


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hubby brought me a Bojangel's sausage and biskit.
> 
> Pass da mustartd PLEASE. I cleaned out my desk and can't find none.


I got a new bottle of French's 20 oz plus 40% more Youre welcome to some.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I take it you didnt get your NO2 plate on yesterday?


No, we gonna try it out on the Big 10 First remember.


Keebs said:


> dang!
> 
> she's a keeper, I toldja!
> 
> Mernin!






hdm03 said:


> I got my NO2 plate on yesterday



Pics please, I got one of them dry shot kits for 25hp if that aint enuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

WAIT A MINUTE.... I bet hmd03+ isnt using the NO2 for his scooter...
THATS why he gets the giggles...

bumble bee tuna, bumble bee tuna


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

I got some O 2, two, too, to...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got to go do some welding and grinding, later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got some O 2, two, too, to...



you carry around Ozone with ya?  Bet you use it fer making ya hunting clothes not stanky dont ya?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mornin folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey marstring


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey marstring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

You havent headed out on your hunting trip yet?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C got da munchies this morning.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You havent headed out on your hunting trip yet?



Not until this evening Boom Boom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not until this evening Boom Boom.



Hope ya have a safe trip and get your limit daily.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

errbody left


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

I think mud is trying to get me to blow a head off my truck.  Either that or send parts of the crank threw the oil pan.. I gotta keep my eye on that feller.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

He knows if I mess up that truck there is no way to haul the goats.  Errbody knows he is envious of my goats..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C got da munchies this morning.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope ya have a safe trip and get your limit daily.



Thanks LeRoy!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

FIL update: He is out of isolation so he does not have TB. He still has pneumonia though & the drs are not doing a biopsy on his lungs.  I'm guessing that was my FIL's decision but I haven't talked to him so I don't really know. Not sure when he will get to go home. Thank y'all for all the prayers! They really do mean a lot to us! Y'all are some of the best people!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody left



I'm here in ninjy mode


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: He is out of isolation so he does not have TB. He still has pneumonia though & the drs are not doing a biopsy on his lungs.  I'm guessing that was my FIL's decision but I haven't talked to him so I don't really know. Not sure when he will get to go home. Thank y'all for all the prayers! They really do mean a lot to us! Y'all are some of the best people!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Howdy little lady   Glad to get some good news on your FIL.

Ninjy mode aint no fun 'less ya stawkin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy little lady   Glad to get some good news on your FIL.
> 
> Ninjy mode aint no fun 'less ya stawkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: He is out of isolation so he does not have TB. He still has pneumonia though & the drs are not doing a biopsy on his lungs.  I'm guessing that was my FIL's decision but I haven't talked to him so I don't really know. Not sure when he will get to go home. Thank y'all for all the prayers! They really do mean a lot to us! Y'all are some of the best people!



Glad to hear it, lil Crickey! Hope he has some level of improvement despite his denying medical care!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Sorry, I was busy stawkin JeffC and Marstin on Myspace.

Im back now tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Tried to find hdm03+ but couldnt find him.  Maybe i should remove the +?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it, lil Crickey! Hope he has some level of improvement despite his denying medical care!



If he wants to see any kind of improvements he has got to stop smoking! That's his major downfall! He has given up drinking but the man just can't quit smoking. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I was busy stawkin JeffC and Marstin on Myspace.
> 
> Im back now tho.



People still use MySpace???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you spelling "hdm" correctly?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

I love MySpace; Facebook was a fad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> If he wants to see any kind of improvements he has got to stop smoking! That's his major downfall! He has given up drinking but the man just can't quit smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> People still use MySpace???



DUH silly girl.  Justin Timberlake done purchased it or part of it.  Its all the rage now 


I know this isnt an excuse but I can tell you.  Quitting smoking is HARD!!  Iv tried many many times and havent quit yet.  Only thing Iv never been able to quit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I love MySpace; Facebook was a fad



Its easier to stawk on facebook tho.  Myspace it cooler cause you can put musik on your page.


Maybe I didnt spell hdm03 correctly BRB let me try again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Mrs H, has your hubby decided how to phrase his reply to the posing thread.  Im really looking forward to his reply.  It will make my day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Awww she left and never answered me..  Maybe Mr H will be along shortly and answer.  Never know when hes on.  He STAYS in ninjy mode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

howdy Kracker!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

hey kracker


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hola kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all.



Howdy Hippie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

JeffC, what ya planning for lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

HFWG is being nosey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, yes I am.  Im beyond bored..


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Hippie!



That's me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

whats so funny Doc?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> DUH silly girl.  Justin Timberlake done purchased it or part of it.  Its all the rage now
> 
> 
> I know this isnt an excuse but I can tell you.  Quitting smoking is HARD!!  Iv tried many many times and havent quit yet.  Only thing Iv never been able to quit.









Yeah he's tried Chantix before to try & help him quit & it gave him HORRIBLE nightmares. Said he felt like he was going  from it.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all.



Hey Kracker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> JeffC, what ya planning for lunch?



Nuttin at the moment, my tomach hurts. Didn sleep worf a flip last night either


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



That ain't right man!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

i don get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin at the moment, my tomach hurts. Didn sleep worf a flip last night either



You need some beano?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah he's tried Chantix before to try & help him quit & it gave him HORRIBLE nightmares. Said he felt like he was going  from it.



Gotta a buddy that used it to quit successfully. Said wouldn a day went by he didn wannna KILL somebody. Thinkin bout givin it a shot myself.....


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeffro was goading me into posting a video, weren't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You need some beano?



Don know...never took none.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Jeffro was goading me into posting a video, weren't you?






I figgered you had somthin up yo sleeve!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don know...never took none.



HFH will rub your belly since Strang isn't around


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: He is out of isolation so he does not have TB. He still has pneumonia though & the drs are not doing a biopsy on his lungs.  I'm guessing that was my FIL's decision but I haven't talked to him so I don't really know. Not sure when he will get to go home. Thank y'all for all the prayers! They really do mean a lot to us! Y'all are some of the best people!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H, has your hubby decided how to phrase his reply to the posing thread.  Im really looking forward to his reply.  It will make my day.


Shoot him a PM. Aint no tellin what he's got up his sleeve.


kracker said:


> Hey y'all.


Hey you! 


Hooked On Quack said:


>





hdm03 said:


>


 You don't get it do ya


Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin at the moment, my tomach hurts. Didn sleep worf a flip last night either



I sawwwy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH will rub your belly since Strang isn't around



Yup  come here Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

i still no get


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Jeffro was goading me into posting a video, weren't you?



  

Lunch time!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



I dont get it either lil fella..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

we must not be in da loop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we must not be in da loop



recon not  this saddens me deeply


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup  come here Jeff



You got any white gloves?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You got any white gloves?



It just a belly rub, no need fer gloves..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2014)

I get it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah he's tried Chantix before to try & help him quit & it gave him HORRIBLE nightmares. Said he felt like he was going  from it.



Tru-dat. It was awful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Last post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I get it.


Me too,to,two,2,tu-tu


T.P. said:


> Tru-dat. It was awful!



Yep. Turned me into da debil.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too,to,two,2,tu-tu
> 
> 
> Yep. Turned me into da debil.



I don't believe it for a second.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

Chantex = anti depressant No No:


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

im all kindz of haungry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't believe it for a second.


Ask H22. He bout left me. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Chantex = anti depressant No No:


Chantex+ anit depressants = OK. They didn't bother to tell me the anti depressant part. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey



Subway sammy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ask H22. He bout left me.
> 
> Chantex+ anit depressants = OK. They didn't bother to tell me the anti depressant part.
> 
> ...



That stuff musta been bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Last post.



Mid post.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

dang, Iz been a werkin fool.................. lunch call!!!!!!
deer steak nuggets & fries................


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 16, 2014)

For yall that don't venture into the sports forum ...this is hilarious


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> FIL update: He is out of isolation so he does not have TB. He still has pneumonia though & the drs are not doing a biopsy on his lungs.  I'm guessing that was my FIL's decision but I haven't talked to him so I don't really know. Not sure when he will get to go home. Thank y'all for all the prayers! They really do mean a lot to us! Y'all are some of the best people!


 at least that's some good news! 's still going!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> For yall that don't venture into the sports forum ...this is hilarious



Hilarious.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> For yall that don't venture into the sports forum ...this is hilarious


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

What you gonna say next T.P.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

If I knew anything bout footbal i woulda laughed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> For yall that don't venture into the sports forum ...this is hilarious





I don't get it ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it ??



I'm still not rolling on the floor.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If I knew anything bout footbal i woulda laughed





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it ??


I get it, but eh, it t'weren't that funny to me....... sorry.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still not rolling on the floor.


that's 'cause you like jalepeno's & marjawanna!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's 'cause you like jalepeno's & marjawanna!



Quit bogartin den!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit bogartin den!


 you know I'd share wit you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you know I'd share wit you!



 Let's make some herb and cheese stuffed jala-pe-no peppas!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's make some herb and cheese stuffed jala-pe-no peppas!


and wrap them in BACON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's make some herb and cheese stuffed jala-pe-no peppas!





'Bout time to whip up some deer poppers !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time to whip up some deer poppers !!


 I feel like there's gonna be a bonfire at Dulieville this weekend, just for that!  I have a whole bag of whole peppers I need to something with!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

I been watchin that football video and could figure out what's funny. I don't have my sound turned on here at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and wrap them in BACON!!!!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time to whip up some deer poppers !!



What time?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been watchin that football video and could figure out what's funny. I don't have my sound turned on here at work.


It's the narrator that makes it funny............. some british dude or something..........


Jeff C. said:


> What time?


dark:thirty Saturday!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been watchin that football video and could figure out what's funny. I don't have my sound turned on here at work.


 will you tell your hubby to please check his pm's and answer me? Thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time?


 Pick us up on the way. 


Keebs said:


> will you tell your hubby to please check his pm's and answer me? Thank you!



I can't get him either. No e-mail here at work. Only way I can talk is on PM's here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Sho is quiet in here today!


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

hay.....my head hurts....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.....my head hurts....



Hey dert+......you got headache, I got tummy ache. Wonder if Boom Boom can rub yo head and my tummy at the same time?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey dert+......you got headache, I got tummy ache. Wonder if Boom Boom can rub yo head and my tummy at the same time?



doubt it...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho is quiet in here today!



turn da stereo up, silly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>






whatchulaffinbout??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not telling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whatchulaffinbout??



Let me guess............................................ He aint got a clue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm not telling



You aint gotta tell him. Juss keep laughin and he'll start up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm not telling



PM recieved......thank you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

I still dont get it..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still dont get it..


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

is this a cull buck?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> is this a cull buck?
> 
> View attachment 770917



I would say so; that thing has a tiny body


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> For yall that don't venture into the sports forum ...this is hilarious


I dont get it.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it ??


What Quack said.



Keebs said:


> I get it, but eh, it t'weren't that funny to me....... sorry.......





Keebs said:


> I feel like there's gonna be a bonfire at Dulieville this weekend, just for that!  I have a whole bag of whole peppers I need to something with!


:rolleyes



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been watchin that football video and could figure out what's funny. I don't have my sound turned on here at work.




They been workin this Cracker today. Captain D's fish for lunch, i need a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> is this a cull buck?
> 
> View attachment 770917



IDk but he sho had a nice hair cut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> is this a cull buck?
> 
> View attachment 770917





Looks like Nic scalped da lil fella ???


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

I think i'll post it in the deer hunting forum and see what they say.................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pick us up on the way.
> 
> 
> I can't get him either. No e-mail here at work. Only way I can talk is on PM's here.





Jeff C. said:


> Sho is quiet in here today!


what Mandy said........... 


rydert said:


> hay.....my head hurts....


bless yo heart.......... put your glasses back on, might be from eye strain...........


Jeff C. said:


> Hey dert+......you got headache, I got tummy ache. Wonder if Boom Boom can rub yo head and my tummy at the same time?


he's a multi-tasker!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> turn da stereo up, silly.


beat me to it!


mudracing101 said:


>


whut, you got other plans?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think i'll post it in the deer hunting forum and see what they say.................



Double dawg dare ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> is this a cull buck?
> 
> View attachment 770917



He is now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

That Ol Hippie is back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

You should also get it aged and scored durt.


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm thinking a strawberry pie from Shoney's shore would be just what I need right now!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Double dawg dare ya.


naw....I betta stay out of there.....some of them folks is down rite mean


Jeff C. said:


> He is now!



there's the answer I was lookin for


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> I'm thinking a strawberry pie from Shoney's shore would be just what I need right now!









 Sounds goood!


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That Ol Hippie is back!


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> I'm thinking a strawberry pie from Shoney's shore would be just what I need right now!




Laaaaaaawd, haven't had one in YEARS !!!  I remember growing up in Macon the Shoney's on Riverside had a drive up service like Sonic.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.





Hiya Mista Chawlie !!!  Goat, cheekun, cow farmer...


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

hay KyDawg.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!



No offense intended!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey errybody


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Aft Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

whoops!


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> whoops!






mud gonna be mad...cause he sho was tryin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody





mudracing101 said:


> Hey



you didn't answer my qwestion..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C just jumped right in front of Mud while Mud was tryin.

Like son. Like Father.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud gonna be mad...cause he sho was tryin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C just jumped right in front of Mud while Mud was tryin.
> 
> Like son. Like Father.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> whoops!





rydert said:


> mud gonna be mad...cause he sho was tryin


Nope if i was i would of said hey 3 times.



Keebs said:


> you didn't answer my qwestion..........



Just workin on a mustang all day Sat. Mrs. V gotta work so i'll be lonley Sat. night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C just jumped right in front of Mud while Mud was tryin.
> 
> Like son. Like Father.



 Ya'll i promise i didnt try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope if i was i would of said hey 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Just workin on a mustang all day Sat. Mrs. V gotta work so i'll be lonley Sat. night.



Mud shares da Kingdom!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope if i was i would of said hey 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Just workin on a mustang all day Sat. Mrs. V gotta work so i'll be lonley Sat. night.



No ya wont


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

OOps failed Pm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ya wont



You gonna be stawkin me in the bushes


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

KyDawg+


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

po mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud shares da Kingdom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

PM sent.....Pm not replied to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> po mud



 Hush it ,wasnt trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You gonna be stawkin me in the bushes



  Nope gonna be right there laughing at you for having a Ford


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PM sent.....Pm not replied to



Hope it was the right one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope gonna be right there laughing at you for having a Ford



Yeah, thought the daughter would like a cute lil sports car. Should of got her a 4 door 83' Caprice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, thought the daughter would like a cute lil sports car. Should of got her a 4 door 83' Caprice.



83 is the best year EVER!!!

Im sure she would have liked a new camero


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

New post.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

repeat


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just workin on a mustang all day Sat. Mrs. V gotta work so i'll be lonley Sat. night.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> No ya wont





mudracing101 said:


> You gonna be stawkin me in the bushes


 does he have a cheekun mask tooooo??????


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, thought the daughter would like a cute lil sports car. Should of got her a 4 door 83' Caprice.


 you shoulda bought the Rodeo for her..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Pete and Repeat sittin on a bench. Pete falls off.  Whos left?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pete and Repeat sittin on a bench. Pete falls off.  Whos left?





hdm03 said:


> repeat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> whoops!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C just jumped right in front of Mud while Mud was tryin.
> 
> Like son. Like Father.






Hehe !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

News Flash!!! Snow on da horizon


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 83 is the best year EVER!!!
> 
> Im sure she would have liked a new camero


Yeah, so would of we.


Keebs said:


> does he have a cheekun mask tooooo??????
> 
> you shoulda bought the Rodeo for her..........


That aint the reply i was hoping for



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe !!!!



Nobody listens to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2014)

Gotta run some errands, gonna fire up da Beast and head to town . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

roll some coal brother!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> News Flash!!! Snow on da horizon


yeah, "DEEP SOUTH *MACON*" and north, whoo-hoo NOT!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, so would of we.
> That aint the reply i was hoping for
> Nobody listens to me.


 I don't "invite" you no mo.......... I done tole ya, you know the way, you know the gate combination, come on, "you're family", family don't get invites...... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run some errands, gonna fire up da Beast and head to town . .


Get your helmet!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, so would of we.
> That aint the reply i was hoping for
> 
> 
> ...



If you decide to buy 1 or a kid.  I can easily be adopted..   Just sayin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If you decide to buy 1 or a kid.  I can easily be adopted..   Just sayin



And no, I WONT call you daddy..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, "DEEP SOUTH *MACON*" and north, whoo-hoo NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> Get your helmet!!!!



No snow for me please.  last time It snowed here I slid all the way across the bridge in Ashburn on 75.

I wonder if his helmet has cupholders too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, "DEEP SOUTH *MACON*" and north, whoo-hoo NOT!
> 
> I don't "invite" you no mo.......... I done tole ya, you know the way, you know the gate combination, come on, "you're family", family don't get invites......
> 
> Get your helmet!!!!


Deer season is over , i'm  ready for summer



havin_fun_huntin said:


> And no, I WONT call you daddy..


 Seing how Sunshine can log in and read i will keep my comment to my self


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer season is over , i'm  ready for summer
> 
> Seing how Sunshine can log in and read i will keep my comment to my self


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Speaking of LMS.  random text from her today.
 "Random thought, have you ever thought about when someone pays a locksmith they are paying someone to break into something..."


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of LMS.  random text from her today.
> "Random thought, have you ever thought about when someone pays a locksmith they are paying someone to break into something..."



What does that even mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What does that even mean?



Brother, I just married her.  Never pretended to understand her.  Pretty sure she bumped her head alot as a child..


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

last post.....lock it down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother, I just married her.  Never pretended to understand her.  Pretty sure she bumped her head alot as a child..





rydert said:


> last post.....lock it down



Last post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Where did all the womens go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where did all the womens go?



Did you run em off??


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

just spent two hours reading the pot thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you run em off??


Prolly.. I tend to do that...


mattech said:


> just spent two hours reading the pot thread.



Are you hungry now?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No snow for me please.  last time It snowed here I slid all the way across the bridge in Ashburn on 75.
> 
> I wonder if his helmet has cupholders too?


and lots of straws!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother, I just married her.  Never pretended to understand her.  Pretty sure she bumped her head alot as a child..





mattech said:


> just spent two hours reading the pot thread.


which one?


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prolly.. I tend to do that...
> 
> 
> Are you hungry now?




I just really relaxed



Keebs said:


> and lots of straws!
> 
> 
> 
> which one?



I only know of one in the political forum.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been thinking about the comment yesterday. I kind of agree the drivelar is kindergarten at best. I am not going to participate in it anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I just really relaxed
> 
> 
> 
> I only know of one in the political forum.


oh, you didn't "search" then, ok.............. 


mattech said:


> I've been thinking about the comment yesterday. I kind of agree the drivelar is kindergarten at best. I am not going to participate in it anymore.


 whateva...........


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

just joking


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh, you didn't "search" then, ok..............
> 
> whateva...........



Is there thier thare a better one?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> just joking


that was baiting AND trying!  


mattech said:


> Is there thier thare a better one?


 if ya look in da right places............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that was baiting AND trying!
> 
> if ya look in da right places............



wheres quack when ya need him?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Mud gone?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> just joking



Crap....another one i don't get


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2014)

too,to,two, II, 2, tu-tu, slow lil fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Andy capps hot fries be awesome...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Andy capps hot fries be awesome...



You got enuff for everybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud gone?



Where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You got enuff for everybody.



I did.. Till I ate em all..  You ate Captain D's you cant have non..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hey mud, you aint got a stock 350 laying round do ya..

Feller came in today trying to trade me a built 350 with a blown head gasket for a stock motor


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey mud, you aint got a stock 350 laying round do ya..
> 
> Feller came in today trying to trade me a built 350 with a blown head gasket for a stock motor



Blown head gasket could give ya alot of headache.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Blown head gasket could give ya alot of headache.



Oh I know.. His is going o get the heads checked out.. pressure tested and magnafluxed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Good grinnies alive....you could pick up sticks round here for days! Jag and I picked almost 3 wheelbarrows slap full around 2 trees and there's still more. Nice fire though.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh I know.. His is going o get the heads checked out.. pressure tested and magnafluxed.



Did coolant get in the bottom end?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did coolant get in the bottom end?



yup, Im thinking busted head myself


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did coolant get in the bottom end?



I hope not; but let me check


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> just spent two hours reading the pot thread.



They wouldn even answer me, matt.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They wouldn even answer me, matt.



Dude, I know right!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2014)

Home early.  Let's enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, Im thinking busted head myself



Good luck on it if you get it.



hdm03 said:


> I hope not; but let me check



I'll wait


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

I gots ta log off and back in again, sumpin don't look right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Still ain't right.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'll wait



It was something else.  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wheres quack when ya need him?


running errands and waving at the ladies.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies alive....you could pick up sticks round here for days! Jag and I picked almost 3 wheelbarrows slap full around 2 trees and there's still more. Nice fire though.


 I know, my big oak by the shop is dropping dead limbs......... now I'm waiting to see how many tree's the horses have gnawed are gonna start falling.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....lost my page up/down tabs on the side.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It was something else.  Thank you for your concern.



ok good, I was about to send a PM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> running errands and waving at the ladies..........
> 
> I know, my big oak by the shop is dropping dead limbs......... now I'm waiting to see how many tree's the horses have gnawed are gonna start falling.........



I only got about 10-12 more trees to go.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for almost sending a PM


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

I took a really good selfie today that I am super proud of, if anyone wants me pm it, say I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home early.  Let's enjoy the sunshine.



And a cold one!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

say I


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey mud, you aint got a stock 350 laying round do ya..
> 
> Feller came in today trying to trade me a built 350 with a blown head gasket for a stock motor


No, only 350 i have is built , wont run on street. Oh trade for a stock motor, yeah i bet he will.


hdm03 said:


> It was something else.  Thank you for your concern.



there is nothing i can say,.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, only 350 i have is built , wont run on street. Oh trade for a stock motor, yeah i bet he will.
> 
> 
> there is nothing i can say,.......



Figured you would like to trade a stock motor for one with a cracked head...  Bet he would toss in the stall too


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I only got about 10-12 more trees to go.


glad it's you & not me.............


mudracing101 said:


> No, only 350 i have is built , wont run on street. Oh trade for a stock motor, yeah i bet he will.
> 
> 
> _*there is nothing i can say*_,.......


wow.................. wait for it...................


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> say I



sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Im gonna have nightmares forever... Sweet mother, wow


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> sent



Awesome pic!  I like the rolls on your back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Figured you would like to trade a stock motor for one with a cracked head...  Bet he would toss in the stall too



Not really, No telling what else is damaged, water in oil will wipe bearings out in no time at all, Cracked head, cracked cyl. block, nope, i dont need someone elses headache cause it werent built right to  begin with. If i had a stock 350 and wanted a built one i would build  the stock one Thanks though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> glad it's you & not me.............
> 
> wow.................. wait for it...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> say I



Next time say ME, not I.....oh nevermind!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Awesome pic!  I like the rolls on your back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Gotta go stoke the fire!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not really, No telling what else is damaged, water in oil will wipe bearings out in no time at all, Cracked head, cracked cyl. block, nope, i dont need someone elses headache cause it werent built right to  begin with. If i had a stock 350 and wanted a built one i would build  the stock one Thanks though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs lets go. Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

hdm03- said his backrolls be bigger than your mattech


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Not trying to be a tail hole.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Did I send it to you too, if not I can send it to ya. Maybe keebs wants a pic too.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


you ready to go???
Bye ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bye ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

later folk


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bye Bye


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03- said his backrolls be bigger than your mattech



He's just a one upper, always trying to be better than me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2014)

night mudtryer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did I send it to you too, if not I can send it to ya. Maybe keens wants a pic too.


I'm good thanks!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 'nite Leroy!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go. Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Bye mudd, bye keebs


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Still ain't right.



Mine done that yesterday, Jeff C. All the tabs were written words and funky stuff. I had to shut my pooter down and restart to make it stop. My phone did the same thing.


mattech gots a cute tushy.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm good thanks!
> 
> 'nite Leroy!



I'm offended you would say that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm offended you would say that.



 


keebs is a smart gal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

just me and hdm03-


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just me and hdm03-



just like he wanted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Im his hero/role model.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im his hero/role model.



Congratulations.


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

i think im gonna take me a quick nap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

Im out folks... time to go home and NOT work on anything tonight..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

Well my FIL got to go home but the bad news is the docs are pretty sure it's cancer. He has been literally coughing up pieces of his lungs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett so sorry.

My niece went through a 12 hour cancer surgery last Friday.  It will buy her some time.  46 yo with two in high school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well my FIL got to go home but the bad news is the docs are pretty sure it's cancer. He has been literally coughing up pieces of his lungs.



Sorry to hear it Crickett  

 for he and the Family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

sorry to hear that crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2014)

here all alone.  lms is reading but cant post


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry to hear that crickett



X2 Crickett


----------



## mattech (Jan 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry to hear that crickett





havin_fun_huntin said:


> here all alone.  lms is reading but cant post



Does she need a training class.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickett so sorry.
> 
> My niece went through a 12 hour cancer surgery last Friday.  It will buy her some time.  46 yo with two in high school.







Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it Crickett
> 
> for he and the Family.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry to hear that crickett





mattech said:


> X2 Crickett



Thank y'all!


----------



## kracker (Jan 16, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well my FIL got to go home but the bad news is the docs are pretty sure it's cancer. He has been literally coughing up pieces of his lungs.


Sorry to hear this Crickett. All of y'all will be in my prayers.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

kracker said:


> Sorry to hear this Crickett. All of y'all will be in my prayers.



Thank you Kracker!


----------



## carver (Jan 16, 2014)

My prayers to you and your family Christy


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2014)

carver said:


> My prayers to you and your family Christy



Thank you Jerry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2014)

TGIF

coffee anyone?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF
> 
> coffee anyone?





The dang "white screen" has had me all morning.  Surely, there must be a better time frame to update each day.    

Glad to see FRIDAY too, Gobblin.  Yes, to your offer of fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll take a cup, black, hold the soap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning folks..

Anyone else notice how bright it was at 2 am?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

no; no i didn't


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning kids.....it's a beautiful day in Tifton!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning, Leroy trying to get me in trouble with Sunshine last night.  Dont ever call me and hand her the phone, if she wants to talk to me She can call me when youz aint around at our usual time


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning kids.....it's a beautiful day in Tifton!



   Wait, where you is??


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm here and I love J Beva.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning kids.....it's a beautiful day in Tifton!



I'm not in Tifton; but sometimes I wish I was.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Leroy trying to get me in trouble with Sunshine last night.  Dont ever call me and hand her the phone, if she wants to talk to me She can call me when youz aint around at our usual time



No No:  She was reading back and seen what ya said.

Is she charging you he standard 99 cents a minute for these calls?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm not in Tifton; but sometimes I wish I was.



At what times do you wish you were in Tifton?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C.+, stringmusic+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  She was reading back and seen what ya said.
> 
> Is she charging you he standard 99 cents a minute for these calls?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Anybody seen da new Hercules movie yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Leroy trying to get me in trouble with Sunshine last night.  Dont ever call me and hand her the phone, if she wants to talk to me She can call me when youz aint around at our usual time



Give her my # 1-900-399-sexy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> At what times do you wish you were in Tifton?



When it's beautiful.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm here and I love J Beva.






hdm03 said:


> I'm not in Tifton; but sometimes I wish I was.


Morning Scooter



havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  She was reading back and seen what ya said.
> 
> Is she charging you he standard 99 cents a minute for these calls?



Oh no, it aint like that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Give her my # 1-900-399-sexy













mudracing101 said:


> Morning Scooter
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, it aint like that.


She aint got time to exchange pleasantries.  Shes gotta be working to make money.  Start payin or quit calling.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, where you is??



Uhmmmmm.....right now? You don't want to know, but go ahead and crown me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

hey W2H


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Mud gone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy..



Mernin W2H..... It's a dancin nanner mornin alright!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She aint got time to exchange pleasantries.  Shes gotta be working to make money.  Start payin or quit calling.


Never said i was the one doing the calling



Jeff C. said:


> Uhmmmmm.....right now? You don't want to know, but go ahead and crown me.


Uhmmmm, Jeff play nice.



hdm03 said:


> Mud gone?



Might as well been, cause i was sleepin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 don't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

I saw the promo for da Hercules movie, strang+.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

FRIDAY and a 3 Day weekend!!!!! Whooo-hoooooo!I'm gonna deer hun............ wait..........what's in season now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never said i was the one doing the calling
> 
> Uhmmmm, Jeff play nice.
> 
> ...



Oh, in that case carry on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY and a 3 Day weekend!!!!! Whooo-hoooooo!I'm gonna deer hun............ wait..........what's in season now?



 Dear season is open year round, Keebs!


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Hdm03, you have an award in the billy thread.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats, hdm03!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 17, 2014)

ding ding ding there is a winner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Congrats, hdm03!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY and a 3 Day weekend!!!!! Whooo-hoooooo!I'm gonna deer hun............ wait..........what's in season now?


You and mud ride round all night "riding dirt roads" and your worried about deer season..  Your getting soft


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2014)

Mernin kids..... 3 pickled egg's and a mountain dew!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2014)

Anybody want to come over and play?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody want to come over and play?



Sweet heavens no.. Your trying to hurt someone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids..... 3 pickled egg's and a mountain dew!





blood on the ground said:


> Anybody want to come over and play?



ummmmmmmm. Maybe another day.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dear season is open year round, Keebs!


yeah it is........... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You and mud ride round all night "riding dirt roads" and your worried about deer season..  Your getting soft


 we play by da rules!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin! still no pm answered, he must be upset with me!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids..... 3 pickled egg's and a mountain dew!


good lawd son!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm, Jeff play nice.


   
Mernin!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess I am the real reason as to why this is such a great place!  It's great to be recognized and honored for it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 17, 2014)

Lets party...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2014)

Thought everyone ate egg's for breakfast


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 17, 2014)

Lets get drunk


----------



## slip (Jan 17, 2014)

Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure. 

The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

sorry to hear that slip..............


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks..
> 
> Anyone else notice how bright it was at 2 am?



Dern moon light started coming thru my blinds this mornin around that time



Keebs said:


> FRIDAY and a 3 Day weekend!!!!! Whooo-hoooooo!I'm gonna deer hun............ wait..........what's in season now?





Mornin!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin!



slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".



Dang....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody want to come over and play?



You gots anymo pickled eggs?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Well my FIL got to go home but the bad news is the docs are pretty sure it's cancer. He has been literally coughing up pieces of his lungs.



that's sad.... Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You gots anymo pickled eggs?



I got some in the fridge! 


I do need a good recipe for pickled eggs. Anybody got one they wanna pass on to me? 

The ones in the fridge we just stuck in a store bought pickle jar after all the pickles were gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess I am the real reason as to why this is such a great place!  It's great to be recognized and honored for it.



You and deermeat270 were a tossup for the longest time, till he got shot. You da man!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's sad.... Crickett



Thank you dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got some in the fridge!
> 
> 
> I do need a good recipe for pickled eggs. Anybody got one they wanna pass on to me?
> ...



I'll see ifn I can find one of my bud's down in Lousiana that can hook me up with one. Best I ever had were homemade from down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".



Sorry slip,  for Mom!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".


Is it Lupus?  Sorry to hear this Cody, give your Mama a hug for me, ok?


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


sorry to hear about your news, too, Crickett......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I got some in the fridge!
> 
> 
> I do need a good recipe for pickled eggs. Anybody got one they wanna pass on to me?
> ...


Hit Mud up, he was making them for a while.......... I can't vouch for them though...............


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll see ifn I can find one of my bud's down in Lousiana that can hook me up with one. Best I ever had were homemade from down there.







Keebs said:


> Is it Lupus?  Sorry to hear this Cody, give your Mama a hug for me, ok?
> 
> sorry to hear about your news, too, Crickett......







Keebs said:


> Hit Mud up, he was making them for a while.......... I can't vouch for them though...............



Ok



MUUUUDDDDD............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

I gots to go get me a NEW pair of waterproof hikin boots. Last pair I bought are defective, kills my achilles on my right foot if I walk any distance or wear them for a prolonged time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots to go get me a NEW pair of waterproof hikin boots. Last pair I bought are defective, kills my achilles on my right foot if I walk any distance or wear them for a prolonged time



You cant squeeze a size 12 foot into a 10 boot..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You cant squeeze a size 12 foot into a 10 boot..



I wasn't blessed with a size 12!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't blessed with a size 12!



I've been told that it doesn't matter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't blessed with a size 12!



ok you cant squeeze a 8 foot into a size 6 boot?  Better


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C.+ = lil feller


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots to go get me a NEW pair of waterproof hikin boots. Last pair I bought are defective, kills my achilles on my right foot if I walk any distance or wear them for a prolonged time


you wear something besides crocs?!?!? I though I KNEW you!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I've been told that it doesn't matter



They lied....or faked it! 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok you cant squeeze a 8 foot into a size 6 boot?  Better



Depends on how cold it is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you wear something besides crocs?!?!? I though I KNEW you!!!!



See....I'm full of suprizes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C.+ = lil feller



Jeff C+=Honey Badger! He don't care......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Dang......i about ready fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

and my 3, three day weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

what just happened here..  Jeff got little footsies adn were crocs.. -10 mancard points    Possible Card suspension in review


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mud at lunch already?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

That feels so much better when you arent trying


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_with_goats_tryer is kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> havin_fun_with_goats_tryer is kang



No No:  Ma hen done askeded me not to try.  I dont wanna ruffle her feathers none.  

AS for the goats.. well.. you know...


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

last post.......lock er down........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what just happened here..  Jeff got little footsies adn were crocs.. -10 mancard points    Possible Card suspension in review



 


What is a MANCARD anyway?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

CYL!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What is a MANCARD anyway?



Look in your wives purse.  She MIGHT show it to you if your lucky...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!



Where ye going?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

quite in here today......


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> quite in here today......



must be some mice in here, hear,......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs quit talking, mud left, jeff left, Mrs H did her normal swing threw.  Mr H is MIA.  Miguel got deported..  Quack.. well there is no telling with him.  Drankus dont stay long..BOG comes and goes.  Doc stays in the billy threads.  Nic aint stopped by to see us in a few days.    Is sad times in the driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

and now everyone is gone...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

I bet they are planning a surprise party for me since I was that prestigious award


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, maybe so.  I personally wanna see your award...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, maybe so.  I personally wanna see your award...



I'm sure you will be invited to the awards ceremony


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

I want a front row seat.  maybe youll find time to invite me on stage?


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, maybe so.  I personally wanna see your award...



Careful what you ask for.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Careful what you ask for.



  i didnt think bout that


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, maybe so.  I personally wanna see your award...



eeewwww............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Careful what you ask for.



 sme people send you pics even when you dont ask for them


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs quit talking, mud left, jeff left, Mrs H did her normal swing threw.  Mr H is MIA.  Miguel got deported..  Quack.. well there is no telling with him.  Drankus dont stay long..BOG comes and goes.  Doc stays in the billy threads.  Nic aint stopped by to see us in a few days.    Is sad times in the driveler


nope, just talking in another dimension........ 


rydert said:


> eeewwww............


well quit it then!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, just talking in another dimension........
> 
> well quit it then!



Keebs, mud got in trouble last night... Wifey gave him the ultimate stink eye.. Made me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Everyone wants to see my award......I will gladly show it off!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the pic mattech........you look a little different than I thought.........nice tats....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".


Sorry to hear this Slip.


Crickett said:


> Thank you dert!


Sorry to hear bout your FIL too. 


hdm03 said:


> Dang......i about ready fo lunch


That's Mud's line.


Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!



Where you gwine


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, mud got in trouble last night... Wifey gave him the ultimate stink eye.. Made me giggle


 wish I coulda seen/heard it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wish I coulda seen/heard it!





" I dont get it.  Whats he saying.  Im so confused right now.  Im gonna keep my eye on taht mud kid"  

Like I told Mud.. that blonde hair dye over the years has sunk in real deep


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> " I dont get it.  Whats he saying.  Im so confused right now.  Im gonna keep my eye on taht mud kid"
> 
> Like I told Mud.. that blonde hair dye over the years has sunk in real deep


mudkid!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Everyone wants to see my award......I will gladly show it off!



Not everyone.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

"mudkid" made me giggle

















toot


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not everyone.



Mista Hawtnet deuce deuce has been sending me PM request


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sme people send you pics even when you dont ask for them





I thought you said I, sorry I'm just so proud of it, and wanted to show off.



rydert said:


> thanks for the pic mattech........you look a little different than I thought.........nice tats....




Thanks, I've been working on my tan.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs and mrs. hornet never said if they wanted my selfie pic?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm wins all the awards...... it makes me mad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mista Hawtnet deuce deuce has been sending me PM request


WAKE UP! 




mattech said:


> Keebs and mrs. hornet never said if they wanted my selfie pic?


ummmmmmmmmmmmm, no thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Keebs and mrs. hornet never said if they wanted my selfie pic?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm, no thanks


^^^^^^this................. I'll wait for a face to face meeting to be sure of who I'm seeing...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^this................. I'll wait for a face to face meeting to be sure of who I'm seeing...............



it actually looks alot like me when I was much bigger.. Well.. kinda...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm starting to think mud didnt survive the alien attack...


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it actually looks alot like me when I was much bigger.. Well.. kinda...



Which side?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".





Sorry to hear Slip, prayers for your family.




Headed to Crawford to pick up some furniture . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

What's fer lunch?



I got leftover sketti here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it actually looks alot like me when I was much bigger.. Well.. kinda...


but you were still a cutie when you were bigger...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm starting to think mud didnt survive the alien attack...


you better go check on him!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Crawford to pick up some furniture . .


whatcha getting?


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WAKE UP!
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmmmm, no thanks





Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^this................. I'll wait for a face to face meeting to be sure of who I'm seeing...............



I knew y'all would come around.


Pm sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Which side?



I cant say.. But I dont have any tats..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but you were still a cutie when you were bigger...........
> 
> you better go check on him!!!!!!!
> 
> whatcha getting?



 thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but you were still a cutie when you were bigger...........
> 
> you better go check on him!!!!!!!
> 
> whatcha getting?





Couch and 2 recliners for SIL.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm on quacks ignore list.



That means he can see me and I can call him an idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couch and 2 recliners for SIL.



Just say No   Thats what DARE told me to do..


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome to Moe's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Whats todays special?


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

I got the homewrecker Jr.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couch and 2 recliners for SIL.


well that ain't no fun!  get ya a drank on the way home then!


mattech said:


> I'm on quacks ignore list.
> 
> That means he can see me and I can call him an idjit.


That's right and when we quote you he can SEE it too!
oooppppssssssssss...............


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

fried goose wrapped in bacon........rice and peas

dat goose was delicious


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

i had some doritos jacked and a coke zero


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> fried goose wrapped in bacon........rice and peas
> 
> dat goose was delicious


goose?  I have eaten goose eggs (Very Rich!) but Papa never killed one for us to eat............... compare to turkey? duck? never mind, it was wrapped in bacon, I know it was wondermus!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i had some doritos jacked and a coke zero


deer hamburger steak sammich & chips.......water..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome back jeff.. hey Kyd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a pair of 5 1/2's h_f_g, thinkin I shoulda got 9's.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, rydert+, mattech
Hey ya'll!!!!!!! uuuhhh, never mind.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Fixin to make me a HOT roast beef sammich.....I'm starvin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, KyDawg+, rydert+, mattech+

keebs, you havent friended yourself yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Afternoon younging I am freezing. 23 degrees and 25 mph winds.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, KyDawg+, rydert+, mattech+
> 
> keebs, you havent friended yourself yet?


naw, I don't like myself enough to do that..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon younging I am freezing. 23 degrees and 25 mph winds.



How da chickens boss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Parmesan crusted chicken; mushed taters and green beans


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naw, I don't like myself enough to do that..........



Its all the rave.. errbodys doing it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Put on your goat jacket; Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, so far Hdm03- had the best lunch IMO


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon younging I am freezing. 23 degrees and 25 mph winds.



Atternoon Pops! Breezy here 2, two, to, too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so far Hdm03- had the best lunch IMO



Is there an award for that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its all the rave.. errbodys doing it



I tried. It didn't work.


taco casserole. Woulda been better wiff sour cream and stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

They dont put many weenies in the beenies anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03+, mattech+, Jeff C.+ havin fun huntin+ rydert+


KyDawg__________


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They dont put many weenies in the beenies anymore.



I noticed that as well.  Makes me angry


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+, rydert+, oops1, mattech+, Jeff C.+


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon younging I am freezing. 23 degrees and 25 mph winds.





hdm03 said:


> Parmesan crusted chicken; mushed taters and green beans


that sounds goood!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, so far Hdm03- had the best lunch IMO





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I tried. It didn't work.
> 
> taco casserole. Woulda been better wiff sour cream and stuff.


I know if it won't work for you, it won't work for me...... 


KyDawg said:


> They dont put many weenies in the beenies anymore.


always gotta add more dawgs to it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is there an award for that?


negative captain..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I tried. It didn't work.
> 
> 
> taco casserole. Woulda been better wiff sour cream and stuff.



You gotta try harder.. took me 50 trys before it took..  Boredom with do that to a person..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is there an award for that?



You done got enough awards.

It's somebody elses turn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hdm wins all the awards...... it makes me mad.



Don't worry stringO+ lil buddy, there's a reward out fer you too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Bout like trying to find peanuts in your Cracker Jacks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry stringO+ lil buddy, there's a reward out fer you too.



Jeff, strang has a long necklace like a rapper.  The photo makes me think of country.  If he was a music singer would he be a crapper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nicodemous+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry stringO+ lil buddy, there's a reward out fer you too.



I'm so excited now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nicodemous+



PSSSSH havin_fun_huntin with a + is like 10 times cooler than Bakerdemous with a +.  errbody knows that..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Welcome to Moe's



Thank you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout like trying to find peanuts in your Cracker Jacks.



Prizes aint no good anymore either.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna open a store at Tanger mall, I'm going to name it Factory. Then it will be Factory factory direct.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Thank you.



Your welcome pm sent.





This site is slooooooow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout like trying to find peanuts in your Cracker Jacks.



who you callin a cracker?


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm so excited now.



I thought you were but didnt want to say nothing.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> fried goose wrapped in bacon........rice and peas
> 
> dat goose was delicious







Keebs said:


> goose?  I have eaten goose eggs (Very Rich!) but Papa never killed one for us to eat............... compare to turkey? duck? never mind, it was wrapped in bacon, I know it was wondermus!
> 
> deer hamburger steak sammich & chips.......water..........



You have never had goose??? Oh my goodness you're missin out! I can't wait for my hubby to go to Arkie & get some snow geese!  



Keebs said:


> naw, I don't like myself enough to do that..........



Me neither


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Your welcome pm sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me bout it. I posted OK under your Factory factory direct post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought you were but didnt want to say nothing.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Probably gonna get a database error soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Y'all ever had any Gander wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You have never had goose??? Oh my goodness you're missin out! I can't wait for my hubby to go to Arkie & get some snow geese!


nope, never........... I'm so sheltered..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. I posted OK under your Factory factory direct post.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ever had any Gander wrapped in bacon?


I've never had goose, how you expect me to have had Gander?!?!?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ever had any Gander wrapped in bacon?



No sir; you gotz some i can try?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

ready for beer


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ready for beer



Hmmmm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've never had goose, how you expect me to have had Gander?!?!?



Just letting you know.....What's good fo da goose is good fo.......oh neverminnnd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've never had goose, how you expect me to have had Gander?!?!?



I've had goose, but I aint neva had no Gander.


----------



## kracker (Jan 17, 2014)

slip said:


> Momma finally got a diagnoses yesterday, its some neurological autoimmune disorder (cant remember the name) ... Its progressive and there's no treatment, no cure.
> 
> The heart issue she had, and the other stuff she has is part of it, and apparently its only going to get worse. All they could offer was "Good luck".


I'm sorry to hear that, Slip. You, your family, and all the Drs. will be in my prayers


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just letting you know.....What's good fo da goose is good fo.......oh neverminnnd.



ugh........lame


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

forgot what i was going to say


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> forgot what i was going to say





hdm03 said:


> ugh........lame


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

My hand smells like taco meat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

I wanna go nighty night


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> My hand smells like taco meat.



mine smells like lotion


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just letting you know.....What's good fo da goose is good fo.......oh neverminnnd.


somehow I kinda,sorta figured that's where you were headed......


kracker said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Slip. You, your family, and all the Drs. will be in my prayers


Howdy Kracker!


hdm03 said:


> ugh........lame


not!


rydert said:


> mine smells like lotion


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Y'all don nuttin bout Uncle Chawlie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> somehow I kinda,sorta figured that's where you were headed......
> 
> Howdy Kracker!
> 
> not!



Glad it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Mighty quiet in chere fo a Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

I gotta travel back up Norf again Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad it wasn't obvious.





Jeff C. said:


> Mighty quiet in chere fo a Friday!


Would you believe they are making me WORK??? On a FRIDAY?? Before a 3 Day weekend?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

jeff, I can start beinf more random if you would like


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Y'all gonna finish this one before fiver clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Y'all gonna finish this one before fiver clock.



Prolly not.. but we ca try


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

I'p up wit y'all todaym gonna need coffe to kee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'p up wit y'all todaym gonna need coffe to kee



Did I tell y'all how much I love my keyboard?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2014)

Haaaay!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

ry+ dert = derty ry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!!!!



Haaaay buuuuuddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm-03= hdm


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ry+ dert = derty ry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'p up wit y'all todaym gonna need coffe to kee





Jeff C. said:


> Did I tell y'all how much I love my keyboard?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff is on something....










And isnt sharing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin=idjit_havin_fun


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

I am pondering the thought of partaking in a cold beverage this afternoon as I feel somewhat dehydrated.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. - C.= Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. - C.= Jeff


 I KNEW you were good with equations!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I am pondering the thought of partaking in a cold beverage this afternoon as I feel somewhat dehydrated.



You gotta ponder bout it

It's just kinda sorta automatic for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> havin_fun_huntin=idjit_havin_fun



that wasnt very nice sir.  Hurt my emotions x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is on something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff C is on something=isn't sharing


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

I am pondering the thought of partaking in a cold beverage this afternoon as I feel somewhat dehydrated=I'm gonna drink a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. - C.= Jeff



RONG!

Jeff C.-C.= Jeff fa fa


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Under Armour turkey vest = 199.99


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that wasnt very nice sir.  Hurt my emotions x2



Dat was a compliment!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gotta ponder bout it
> 
> It's just kinda sorta automatic for me.





rydert said:


> I am pondering the thought of partaking in a cold beverage this afternoon as I feel somewhat dehydrated=I'm gonna drink a beer



"you can say that again"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Under Armour turkey vest = 199.99



WHy you need armour to hunt?? You need new hunting buddies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat was a compliment!



Oh.  Well thanks.... I think...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gotta ponder bout it
> 
> It's just kinda sorta automatic for me.







Jeff C. said:


> RONG!
> 
> Jeff C.-C.= Jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> RONG!
> 
> Jeff C.-C.= Jeff fa fa



RONG

Jeff C.-C.+fa+ fa= Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I am pondering the thought of partaking in a cold beverage this afternoon as I feel somewhat dehydrated=I'm gonna drink a beer



Had me worried dere fo a minit dert-ry=Mr. proper grammer.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHy you need armour to hunt?? You need new hunting buddies


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03- fell asleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

been busy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

almost


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> almost



danggit..............I was tryin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> been busy.



thank god your ok.  I thought you was abducted!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> RONG
> 
> Jeff C.-C.+fa+ fa= Jeff fa fa




By George, I think you are correct, mrs.hornet22!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thank god your ok.  I thought you was abducted!



I was, When they got thru wif me they brought me back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> almost


Didja get lost


Jeff C. said:


> By George, I think you are correct, mrs.hornet22!



By Jeff, I think so too,to,two,tu-tu,2



Oh, and it's Mandy. Not George.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. - C. + ro = Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C. - C. + ro = Jeffro



That was fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101-racing101= mud-m + st = Stud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yall keep putting + and - and= with letters = confused HFH


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> been busy.


how'd you get untie............ I mean, welcome back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja get lost
> 
> 
> By Jeff, I think so too,to,two,tu-tu,2
> ...


you're on a  ROLL today!


mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C. - C. + ro = Jeffro


ok, all of you are..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja get lost
> 
> 
> By Jeff, I think so too,to,two,tu-tu,2
> ...




  


mrs.hornet22= good at algae bra.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> mudracing101-racing101= mud-m + st = Stud



Stud-St+d=dud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That was fun



You did good!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

hfh stays confused.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mud-mud= Jeff C. Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> mudracing101-racing101= mud-m + st = Stud


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

was on a conference call and I tooted.........i hope mattech wasn't on that same call


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03, Jeff C.+, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, rydert+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mud-mud= Jeff C. Kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> hfh stays confused.



been around hdm03- to much


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stud-St+d=dud





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You did good!





Jeff C. said:


> mud-mud= Jeff C. Kang


Jeff C. + mud = drankin by a campfire


hdm03 said:


> I'm back



Congrats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Bout time yall woked up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Kydawg = goat farmer and chicken rancher


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time yall woked up!



Math makes people happy, you found the spark Jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Times up!*


I'm gone. Happy weekend all. 


3:00 + mrs. hornet22 = 

4:00 + mrs. hornet22 =


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome Mud.  It really means a lot.  PM sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Times up!*
> 
> 
> I'm gone. Happy weekend all.
> ...



Stop at da store and git ya a forty for the ride home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Times up!*
> 
> 
> I'm gone. Happy weekend all.
> ...



 you and the hubby have a good weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> mudracing101-racing101= mud-m + st = Stud





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall keep putting + and - and= with letters = confused HFH


 me too......


KyDawg said:


> hfh stays confused.


true............


Jeff C. said:


> mud-mud= Jeff C. Kang


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Times up!*
> 
> 
> I'm gone. Happy weekend all.
> ...


you good, girl! I swaunee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C. + mud = drankin by a campfire
> 
> 
> Congrats.



 

mudracing101-racing101=mudfamilycar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mudracing101-racing101=mudminivan



Fixed it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Times up!*
> 
> 
> I'm gone. Happy weekend all.
> ...



5:00 + mrs.honett22 = drunk!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Mud - Mud = Fluffy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time yall woked up!


I arrived. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Times up!*
> 
> 
> I'm gone. Happy weekend all.
> ...


Bye Bye



hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Mud.  It really means a lot.  PM sent.


Pm recieved and i will try to not hurt your feelings again at the expense of a quick laugh, that was not very funny after all.



Keebs said:


> me too......
> 
> true............
> 
> ...



Quit slappin yo face , you luv it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech+door-mattech+mat=Bob.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fixed it


Minivans filled with yo friends on road trips are the bomb, they gots xtra storage compartments to hold the empties


hdm03 said:


> Mud - Mud = Fluffy



That was not nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mattech+door-mattech+mat=Bob.



Nevermind...wrong guy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mattech+door-mattech+mat=Bob.



wait, what in the..

Offical jeff is on something


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Stop at da store and git ya a forty for the ride home



I get two forties and take the loooong way home.......I always see KyDawgs racin chickens when I go da long way home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

I was really enjoying math class!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I get two forties and take the loooong way home.......I always see KyDawgs racin chickens when I go da long way home



KyGoatChickenFarmerDawg+ is about to start training his sea monkeys.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

what happened to what?  Over


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

where strangbean be?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

this thread almost done


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

last post


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

lock er down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

its 3:25


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Kang.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

danggit............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

close


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

This is my 7,000th post


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> where strangbean be?



I like beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Kang.....



Your dog looks like he's thinking, "yeah right, Dood!" Go look.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This is my 7,000th post



That was an amazing post hdm.


You win the bestest 7,000th post award to go on your mantle with all your other awards.

Speech please.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

who doesn't like a good bean


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

"Oh, by the way"   is going to be the death of me. I hate hearing that term especially at 3:30 on Friday.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This is my 7,000th post



Wow, 7,000 post and only one has been even close to beneficial to any one.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Str@ng, are you still excited?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh, by the way


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh, by the way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Wow, 7,000 post and only one has been even close to beneficial to any one.



 that wasnt very nice..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Str@ng, are you still excited?



.....and I just can't hide it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh by the way


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Oh, by the way.


That, that was funny to meeeee


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quit slappin yo face , you luv me!!


 yeah, I guess I do.............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that wasnt very nice..



Oh, by the way; he can be a hurtful person.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

oh, by the way what hdm03+?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

oh, by the way.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> "Oh, by the way"   is going to be the death of me. I hate hearing that term especially at 3:30 on Friday.



Would you prefer if they said, OBTW?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I guess I do.............




Oh by the way, Hdm03 done lost it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Would you prefer if they said, OBTW?



I prefer people to say" O to tha B to tha T to tha dubya"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

One more hour


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg, obtw


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I prefer people to say" O to tha B to tha T to tha dubya"



 You should get the funnies Strang award


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Oh, by the way; he can be a hurtful person.



I'm sorry.








Oh by the way , pm sent.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

oh,by the way....we need you to work tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

HFH, your wifey pooh gonna call me tonight??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

oh by the way; in one hour and fo-T five minutes i start my tree day weekend


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> oh, by the way.....






Oh by the way, is that michelle obama?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

oh, by the way.....I forgot to flush...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> HFH, your wifey pooh gonna call me tonight??



oh by the way; she wants to know if you have Skype


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh by the way, Hdm03 done lost it.


pppssssst, word on da sckreeet is he never had it to loose.............. but ya didn't hear it from me!No No:


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh,by the way....we need you to work tomorrow



Have you seen my stapler?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she wants to know if you have Skype



I have Facetime


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Why every body got a threeday weekend, i  got to work!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Have you seen my stapler?



oh, by the way, I have not seen yo stapler.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

she's told me to tell you that she's giddy now


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh, by the way, I have not seen yo stapler.....



Oh by the way, I'm gonna set the place on fire.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> HFH, your wifey pooh gonna call me tonight??



she betta not.  Shes better be in the kitchen cooking me some grub while i sit in the recliner with my feet propped up watching tv.... Iffin she knows whats best


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have Facetime



I have a clock face too.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why every body got a threeday weekend, i  got to work!


you mean you gotta work too? I'm sorry.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> she betta not.  Shes better be in the kitchen cooking me some grub while i sit in the recliner with my feet propped up watching tv.... Iffin she knows whats best


No No:


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Oh by the way, I'm gonna set the place on fire.



oh, by the way, I'm gonna call the fire department


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she betta not.  Shes better be in the kitchen cooking me some grub while i sit in the recliner with my feet propped up watching tv.... Iffin she knows whats best



Ah, you learnin how to run the house, Women are for clooking , cleaning and scratchin your head


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh, by the way, I'm gonna call the fire department



Oh by the way, I thought we were both quoting parts of the movie office space, but oh by the way. I guess were not.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mud??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You should get the funnies Strang award



X2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

What?


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

boooyah...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud??



Now he looks like he sayin, "Bout time, dert!"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

lawd have mercy!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

now i'm feeling Lucky


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh by the way, I have a case of the Mondays.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Your dog looks like he's thinking, "yeah right, Dood!" Go look.





Jeff C. said:


> Now he looks like he sayin, "Bout time, dert!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah, you learnin how to run the house, Women are for clooking , cleaning and scratchin your head



i prefer fer mine to be rubbed


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

oh, by the way....i'm Da Kang.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i prefer fer mine to be rubbed



Really?





Odd.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

This ones gonna be finished zoon sewn soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh, by the way....i'm Da Kang.



You is the MAN!


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert, mattech, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, hdm03+, stringmusic+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C.-rydert sayin, "mud??"= Jeff C. Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i prefer fer mine to be rubbed



Tell her to quit trying to call me and she wont be burning the food.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

Lock it down.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock it down.





now lock it


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Keebs Bringing you some Sausage or Bacon or Ham on Feb 20th. Or all of the above.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Y'all premature again aint ya


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> now lock it






Lock what Lil fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs Bringing you some Sausage or Bacon or Ham on Feb 20th. Or all of the above.



Keebs a lucky woman


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell her to quit trying to call me and she wont be burning the food.



Oh, so its you fault her cookin su.. isnt good


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all premature again aint ya



Not again.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg PM sent.......reply for chicken racin info....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> now lock it





mudracing101 said:


> Y'all premature again aint ya



I got this.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, so its you fault her cookin su.. isnt good



You better hope she don't read this. You gonna be in as much trouble as I was the other night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, so its you fault her cookin su.. isnt good



I'm glad she got a sucky phone and cant post


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Lock what Lil fella?



nuttin.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs a lucky woman



Might try to intercept some, Mudro.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> now i'm feeling Lucky


Does Lucky like it??????


KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs Bringing you some Sausage or Bacon or Ham on Feb 20th. Or all of the above.


   I'll have you some mango jelly & some pepper jelly, maybe some strawberry fig preserves, I need to make a batch of that!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs a lucky woman


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad she got a sucky phone and cant post



She prob. dont like all the stuff i'm telling you Hfh, i better send her some flowers.


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok locker er down.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad she got a sucky phone and cant post


does she know how to use the xbox thingy they got?


Jeff C. said:


> Might try to intercept some, Mudro.


you know I'd share wiff you!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> KyDawg PM sent.......reply for chicken racin info....



I done told you that was 30 years ago and.....aw why dont you just forget about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg+ - Keebs would like some chicken and goat meat, meet as well


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Might try to intercept some, Mudro.





Keebs said:


> Does Lucky like it??????
> 
> I'll have you some mango jelly & some pepper jelly, maybe some strawberry fig preserves, I need to make a batch of that!



I'm gonna be in the bushes like Quack, i'm gonna Mug Kydawg.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Does Lucky like it??????



I guess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> You better hope she don't read this. You gonna be in as much trouble as I was the other night.


I aint skeered of her.. she runs SLOW


mudracing101 said:


> I'm glad she got a sucky phone and cant post



Shes already got her eye on you mudkid.


----------



## rydert (Jan 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I done told you that was 30 years ago and.....aw why dont you just forget about it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> does she know how to use the xbox thingy they got?
> 
> you know I'd share wiff you!


Me and her gonna play some racing games


hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ - Keebs would like some chicken and goat meat, meet as well



Some goat cheese would be nice too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2014)

Ry-dirt dont never forget nothing. Say one thing about a chicken race and the next thing you know you own half of Tysons.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> What I miss?



we are having math class Sr..  Oh and your wife is drinking already... Your behind


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> What I miss?



I won a prestigious award


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, never........... I'm so sheltered..............



I sowwy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> What I miss?



Our 2 oclock daily pm


----------



## mattech (Jan 17, 2014)

Lock er down


----------

